# Passing Out



## carglee16 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I've was diagnosed with IBS just over two years ago. I have been pretty fortunate with it recently. I have a bad flare up about once or twice a month, which is a huge improvement because I would get flare ups that used to last days. Now, once I can finally get off the toilet, I will be good for a while. However, when I do have a flare up, it is so bad. I have the most intense shooting pain in my abdomen and I don't know what to do. I will have diarrhea for at least an hour and then I generally pass out on the toilet... I know gross and weird. I want to know if anyone else has this problem and if they have any tips. Please help me! Thanks!


----------



## carglee16 (Dec 16, 2012)

please someone give me some insight. i'd love some so i don't have to think i'm crazy over here. any tips would be forever appreciated.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I haven't acrtually passed out, but have seen stars and spots, so pretty close. I think this is from the pain and possible dehydration. Back when that would happen to me, I would keep a heating pad in the bathroom to hold on my belly for relief and then practice deep breathing (like in labor) to relax the muscles. You can also see if you can get a prescription for levsin, for the cramping. good luck


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

Your passing out could be a hiatal hernia. Otherwise it is a combination of pain, and pressure change in the abdomen. I am going to teach you a trick to allow your brain to put the pressure change and pain as subsequent reaction more than reaction.

We all have been down right pissed off at one time. So think if it was a boss or someone you loved. You would keep a straight face, almsot stoic, while the whole time you would be screaming att the top of your lungs in your head for this person to die. When you get this pain try to do this in your head. The part of your brain you use for facial movement and pain relay of the stomach is the same part that you use for holding a conversation inside your head. The more you have to concentrate the less the brain will render the signal. This is why some people blare music.


----------



## carglee16 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks so much. This really does help.


----------



## chipmunk28 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am SO glad I just came across your post!!! I have been struggling with this for 8 years!! I get a sudden very sharp, excruciating pain in my abdomen, followed by having to RUN to the bathroom, diarrhea, stomach wrenching pain, then I pass out, then I throw up. the doctor said its because there is so much shooting from the brain that it shuts down


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

chipmunk, your symptoms differ. Your doctor is partially right. The brain can only handle so much electronical impulse at one time. So if your entire body is relaying pain signal or one area of your body is relaying multiple signals to the same area for the same thing your brain is acting like you are having a seizure. So like a electrical panel the breaker gets tripped. You pass out and reset. Your vomiting is due to probably two things. When you pass out this affects the vagas nerve and that is linked to the inner ear. So you get to feeling dizzy wich makes you nauseaus. Your body thinks that you have been poisined wich is making you dizzy. So you wrench to change the abdominal pressure and it makes you feel better.

For you I would recommend meditation. Train your abdomanal muscles to relax when you feel the pain. Next time you feel the pain actually push your stomach out then use the yelling in your head technique. When you constrict your abdominal muscles from the pain it makes the movement that much stronger. The sudden bowel release causes the diaphragm to drop down from the pressure change and the intestines to rise. This will put pressure on the abdominal aorta arterie. When you restrict the pressure the return blood supply to the brain is slowed. By using the yelling technique or if you keep your arms moving, you increase the blood flow via movement or adrenal response.

So in your case as you have the bowel movement try to take a deep controlled breath in and release it slowly after the movement. This will cause pressure on the diaphragm from above to help equalize the pressure rising up and should minimize the pressure on the abdominal aorto.

So when you have your bowel movement, keep moving one arm rapidly with a clinched fist while extending your gut. Once you go slowly release your heald breathe and slow down your arm. After doing this a few times your body will realize what it needs to do and you should stop passing out.


----------



## ssblack (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for your post! This is my first time on this site.
I actually have not been diagnosed with Ibs fully but when I was younger it was mentioned. I have had symptoms since I was about 13 and am now 22. My symptoms are very severe and unlike most IBS sufferers it is a daily battle for me! I had symptoms daily from about 14-18 and then it went to about 8 symptoms a month or so and then went away completely from 19-21 ( I was able to eat anything I ever wanted could drink alcohol of I wanted and had not a single symptom) and now again at 21 it came back and I am now a daily sufferer.

It just happens and no one food seems to trigger it. Just depends on the day. It happens any time during the day. It starts with upset stomach and lower abdominal pains and then when the full attack starts I run to the washroom and instantly have diarrhea. Right before the diarrhea I get very severe pains in my lower abdomen and then once the first bought starts I start going into very bad cold sweats, dizziness, passing out and severe pain. I will have to try and deep breathe and massage my abdomen to try and control it. Once I am finally able to move again or have gained consciousness I am very tired and pale. I find the best thing to prevent a second attack right after is to stick my feet and hands in ice cold water.

I am in my final semester of a science degree in university and these symptoms make me unable to attend class and I am so worried it will jeopardize my graduating. I have had it so long but I just don't know what to do anymore! Stress is definitely a factor as it gets worse in public because I'm panicking and at a huge university where I am surrounded by young people it is very embarrassing. I also panick if I feel it coming because the symptoms are so severe that I get really scared when I know I'll have to go through it again. I really need help to try and at least make my symptoms occur only a couple times a month instead!

Sorry this was so long!


----------

